# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Mobile Technology Discussions >  Ubuntu Phone OS & Padfone 2

## PsychedelicWonders

WOW!

I was talking about the concept of a TRUE Ubuntu OS mobile device 6 months or so & the only thing in the pipeline was a Ubuntu app to run it as a desktop for the Android OS, which would have still been cool - except for the fact in the end it was still tied to google.  And getting away from google is always a good thing, for privacy concerns. (REAL privacy)

This is the concept that Ubuntu Phone OS brings to the table. You naysayers are not seeing the Vision here. The mobile is the desktop & th desktop is the mobile. Its now the same thing. Ubuntu Phone OS has created a full desktop experience in a tiny brain that that is pocket sized & can be plugged into larger devices to power them.  Our mobile devices now have become full supercomputers.  Everything else is like a mech warrior suit, enhancing its abilities. 

Watch the Ubunto Mobile video, your Tv, phone, tablet and computer are now one seamless system just with different arms. 

Then tonight I find out about the Padfone 1 & 2 and was totally blown away. I had no idea these even existed - and I'm a nerd. I guess being an apple fanboi with my iPad 2 & iPhone 4 I had blinders on even though I regularly would browse the electronics section anytime I was in a store. 

The Padfone is the next evolution in devices. The brain has become the smartphone you can slip into our pocket and take anywhere and dock it with modular devices such as tablets and monitors/keyboards for a larger experience. All seamless, connected and right in your pocket. 

I hope the good people at Canonical are working with Asus to modify the current Padfone 2 phone display for Ubuntus Mobile clean, buttonless concept to make the display large enough to take advantage of all of the real estate the Padfone phone has to offer. 

I'd love to sell my ipad2 & iPhone 4 for a Padfone 2 setup and put this on there. It will still be an amazing experience even though its not a true Ubuntu phone that is hopefully coming out later this year. 

Amazing!

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

Gotta love CES 2013 - and I'm not even there!

LG showed off its 23" 10 finger touch monitors:

http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors...-35567318.html

Can't wait for Ubuntu Phone OS!  

The computer experience is about to get truly amazing.

----------


## MyTinFoilHat

As the OP suggests (and as I have made mention in some of my past posts), the ASUS' Padfone lineup might be able to quench the thirst of those seeking Ubuntu in a streamlined series of mobile environments. However, for me (personally), ASUS would have to beef up its hardware and provide total HD experience for my first mobile Ubuntu experience to be "juuuust right". Well, in addition to releasing said device(s) in the USA... Padfone 3? Fingers crossed.

----------


## PsychedelicWonders

Yes!  Padfone 3 designed using the Ubuntu phone specs - with less buttons to take advantage of more real estate without having to make the phone bigger.

Even better than the LG touch monitors is Samsung touch monitors!

http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/...tor-sc770.html

These monitors are supposed to be sub - $1000 and in a year, they could be around $500 when everybody floods the market with them.  

This is going to be a totally unbelievable concept.  

Ubuntu mobile OS looks WAY better than windows 8.  I just think windows 8 looks so generic & cheesy, especially coming from ipads/iphones.

----------


## MyTinFoilHat

> Yes!  Padfone 3 designed using the Ubuntu phone specs - with less buttons to take advantage of more real estate without having to make the phone bigger.
> 
> Even better than the LG touch monitors is Samsung touch monitors!
> 
> http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/...tor-sc770.html
> 
> These monitors are supposed to be sub - $1000 and in a year, they could be around $500 when everybody floods the market with them.  
> 
> This is going to be a totally unbelievable concept.  
> ...


Unfortunately, for OEMs, it comes down to ROI.

----------


## MyTinFoilHat

> Yes!  Padfone 3 designed using the Ubuntu phone specs - with less buttons to take advantage of more real estate without having to make the phone bigger.
> 
> Even better than the LG touch monitors is Samsung touch monitors!
> 
> http://www.computerweekly.com/blogs/...tor-sc770.html
> 
> These monitors are supposed to be sub - $1000 and in a year, they could be around $500 when everybody floods the market with them.  
> 
> This is going to be a totally unbelievable concept.  
> ...


This popped up in my feeds today. I thought I'd share because it looks like Microsoft may be interested in the ASUS Padfone. I still hold out hope that maybe Canonical can get its foot in the door. Either way, if the device is release in the US (and is compatible with my carrier), I'll be throwing some Ubuntu love on it asap.   :Wink: 

Engadget:
http://www.engadget.com/2013/01/17/t...or-01-17-2013/

ARS Technica:
http://feeds.arstechnica.com/~r/arst...3/4bdCy1BBs28/

----------


## jarreboum

The Ubuntu tablet video that was released not long ago has a demonstration of a phone somehow "docking" into a tablet and Shuttleworth explaining the apps would carry on running and switch to tablet mode. This screamed *Padfone* to me.

Asus has trouble with Android to get applications switch from one mode to another. They designed a handful of them but everything else has to be restarted. Android is just not made for this. Ubuntu on the contrary has the "seamless phone to tablet switch" design in their blueprints, which means most if not all the applications created for Ubuntu mobile will be able to switch; those who can't will just stay in the sidebar.

I can't wait.

----------


## lads

I'm also pretty excited about this, especially after Shuttleworth's direct reference in the tablet video.

There's a new TransPhone coming out next month with specs that match the basic requirements for the Ubuntu Phone OS. I'd bet this will be the first phone+tablet bundle to adopt Ubuntu.

----------


## lads

> WOW!
> Watch the Ubunto Mobile video


To what video are you exactly referring to?

----------


## imnotjack

I totally would buy the padfone 2 if it came out with ubuntu. even if it didn't i would buy it anyways, then put ubuntu on it using linux installer from the play store, and then change over to the ubuntu phone os when it becomes officially supported. i've been watching the padfone and when i saw they were coming out with the 2 i did a back-flip... then the specs flashed my screen and i died and went to heaven. then came back to see some more. before the padfone however i was watching the AI Smartbook: http://www.alwaysinnovating.com/products/smartbook.htm I almost bought it too.then they stopped shipping it and focused on selling the designs. When i went through the checkout and I got hte message saying they were no longer selling them to consumers.... it broke my heart..... but everything was ok when i saw the padfone, and that dream morphed into the padfone2 and now I'm looking forward to seeing where this will go before i get one. But ubuntu will definitely be on it... one way or another...

----------


## MyTinFoilHat

ASUS PadFone Infinity: http://www.asus.com/Tablet_Mobile/PadFone_Infinity/

As with all incarnations of the PadFone thus far, US consumers are getting left out in the cold, but this would certainly be a boon for those in Europe and Asia. Of course, one would have to play the 'wait and see' game with regard to Ubuntu's portability to such a device.

----------

